# Colin the hamster needs a forever home



## SatanicGoth (Oct 16, 2010)

Anybody interested in offering a rescue hammie a forever home? Colin was rescued by a member of the hamster fanatic forum after the lady who owned him brought him round to be looked after for a few days. Colin had never been cleaned out ("If 'it' smells, it's its own fault") and hardly ever fed ("oh, I just chuck a Rich Tea biscuit or something in there every now and then")
He is an approx 16 week old syrian hamster who is living in a cage ment for dwarf hamsters.
The lady who rescued him doesnt want any money for him but if you could collect or meet her half way that would be brill. She lives in Stowmarket, Suffolk and visites Essex regularly.
If you can help please consider Colin Smile

The quotes are what the owner said when asked when she last cleaned and fed Colin. Some people shouldnt be allowed to look after a potted plant! let alone a poor little hammie.

Colin is not hand tame unfortunately, although does seem very friendly and inquisitive and did not attempt to bite me at all last night when i offered him my hand for him to sniff so that he could make friends. He seems jumpy and is easily startled, but I am sure he will calm down.


----------



## debs9019 (Feb 7, 2010)

If she was closer i could of aways helpt out , i take in Hammies al lthe time just like little Colin poor wee fella


----------



## SatanicGoth (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to offer Colin a home, he has now found his forever home :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

good new about Colin!
Poor hamster


----------



## debs9019 (Feb 7, 2010)

yay  glad too hear it .


----------

